# Railroad Ties



## ckobesko (Apr 28, 2008)

What is the best way to secure railroad to the ground say for instance along side a stone path? Would burying them 2-3 inches be ok??? On very stable ground? thanbks Chris


----------



## dakzaag (Jan 6, 2009)

You can drill a hole and drive rebar through about 2 feet or so. I welded a washer on the top and drove them flush for my driveway in the back. They will still move if you run over with a pick up or something, but the kids hit them with the mower and it just beats up the mower.:furious:


----------



## ckobesko (Apr 28, 2008)

dakzaag said:


> You can drill a hole and drive rebar through about 2 feet or so. I welded a washer on the top and drove them flush for my driveway in the back. They will still move if you run over with a pick up or something, but the kids hit them with the mower and it just beats up the mower.:furious:


So no need to place them on a concrete base, and I assume rot is minimal. 
No one will be walking on these so I assume even with rebar it will be fine.


----------



## dakzaag (Jan 6, 2009)

I tried just digging them in, but I was too hard on them, backing trailers up and stuff I would end up on top of the tie with the front wheel and it always moved I finally broke down and "nailed" them down. 

If it is just foot traffic you will probably be ok, just remember the lawn mower can move them also. 

I hope you have worked with tie's before. Good ones are over 200 #'s a piece. The cheap crap from big box stores are all dried out and split to no end. 

You can usually find some number 2's in a reclaim yard. (1's are new I think) still only cost about 8 bucks a piece maybe more now it has been a few years since I bought some. We have a big yard up in Gary IN that sells them by the bundle.


----------

